# [2009] Resorts you have enjoyed visiting; bringing along a second couple



## dmbrand (Nov 20, 2009)

After this school year is over, we will be semi-empty nesters; our children will be in college.  There are a few couples we know in the same situation, and we are looking forward to traveling in the off season together at times.

Are there any resorts that you have enjoyed with accommodations more suitable to two couples...specifically, that there was at least a full/queen bed in the second bedroom?  Resorts do not need to be high-end; just comfortable and clean.


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 20, 2009)

When we had the 2 bedroom in Aruba at Costa Linda (we have 3 bedroom there now) we would ask them to apply a "bed doubler" to the twin beds so they became a King for adult guests.  Most 2 bedroom will have twins or oversize twins to accommodate children.  Linda


----------



## Conan (Nov 20, 2009)

We liked sharing a cottage at Craigendarroch, Scotland, but I don't recall if the second BR had two singles or one double


----------



## tashamen (Nov 20, 2009)

We've traveled with other adults only - family or friends - several times.  These are the resorts where I've personally stayed in a 2 bedroom with other adults with at least a full/queen bed, and would recommend:

Chetola Resort, Blowing Rock, NC (non-lockoff)
The Ponds at Foxhollow, MA (non-lockoff)
Club Intrawest - Mont Tremblant (lockoff)
Edited to add: Disney Old Key West resort (non-lockoff) - how could I have forgotten that one?

Note that these resorts may also have other bed configurations in the second bedroom.

In general I don't like lockoffs, but they can give some added privacy to another couple, as well as at least minimal kitchen facilities.  I know of some resorts, like several Westins, which have very nice 2 bedroom lockoffs to share with another couple, but I have not stayed in them personally.

Two places I've stayed in but can't recommend to two couples:

The Lodges at Cresthaven, which had an abolutely stunning master bedroom with a huge jacuzzi in it, but only twin bunk beds in the second bedroom.  (But they may have other configurations - I'm not sure).

And also Trapp Family Lodge where we own, has twin beds in the second bedroom. 

Incidentally, all of the above units I've stayed in had two bathrooms (with at least a shower in each) - but not all 2 bedroom units have a second bath.  That would be as important to me as the beds in the second bedroom when staying with another couple, or even a single guest.


----------



## mbh (Nov 20, 2009)

*2nd Bedroom Sleeping Accomodations*

We have travelled with another couple to the following resorts'
Egret Point - Hilton Head - 3 br unit - 2nd bedroom had queen bed
Cliff Club - Snowbird Utah - 3 br unit - 2nd bedroom had queen bed
Holiday Hills - Branson - 2 br presidential - 2nd bedroom had king bed
Morritts Grand - Cayman Islands - 2nd bedroom had twins but the resort put them together and made it up as one bed.
Smugglers Notch - Vermont - Willows 2 br unit - 2nd bedroom had queen bed
Lawrence Welk - Escondido, Calif.- 2 bedroom- 2nd bedroom had king bed

If you need any more info on these resorts feel free to contact me.


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Starwood resorts have Queen beds in the second bedroom at most resorts (some even have a King). I believe the same is true for Marriott.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2009)

We have brought other people many times to our "home" resort, Maui Hill.  The second bedroom has a queen I believe.


----------



## rhonda (Nov 20, 2009)

We do most of our timeshare travel with other adult couples.  Some of our favorites, addressing sleeping logistics, include:
*Worldmark Midway (UT), 2BR/Queen layout.*  The configuration is almost like having two master suites.  The bedrooms are located on opposite ends of the unit with living/dining areas in the middle.   The master bath is en-suite -- but the guest bath is located just outside the door of the 2nd bedroom sheltered by a hallway off the entry/living room.  (Lots of privacy.)
*Worldmark Grand Lake (OK), 3BR/3BA layout.*  Again the two largest bedrooms are on opposite sides of the unit.  The room we shared included en-suite baths for both master and 2nd bedroom.
*Summer Bay Orlando (FL), 3BR Lockout.*  Both halves of the lockout included jetted tubs!  Very nice -- and possibly the best layout we've been able to offer to the guests.
*Nearly any "Worldmark 2BR/Queen."*  Many Worldmark locations offer a 2BR/Queen configuration where the 2nd bedroom has a queen bed vs twins.  Might need to work direct exchange with WM owner to guarantee the room type?
Most *DVC 2BR units* offer either Full/Queen bed in the 2nd bedroom.  (I think?  Have our first 2br stays coming up soon ...)
*Worldmark Arrow Point (ID), 3BR.*  Again, there is a good bit of distance between the master and 2nd bedroom ... offering plenty of privacy.  The unit was quite large ... everyone had plenty of space.

One I would NOT recommend:
*Worldmark Estes Park (CO), 2BR/Queen.*  The unit had no closets (only small mansrobe in each bedroom), the unit is cramped, the master bath offered no vanity space, the laundry is located in the 2nd bath (vs closet off entry/living room), the 2nd bath isn't located near the 2nd bedroom.  Awkward and horrible!


----------



## Aussiedog (Nov 20, 2009)

We really enjoyed Royal Dunes on Hilton Head.  Three bedrooms, lots of space, wonderful in the spring and fall.

Ann


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 20, 2009)

*Be our guest*

To avoid the bed configuration dilemma, when we invite friends to join us, they do so as our guests and, thus far, we've had no gripes about twin beds that are prevalent in the 2nd bedrooms of many timeshares.  

The fun of travelling with other couples and seeing and enjoying new places would IMHO outweigh a week of separate beds.  If cozying up is truly important to them, they could push the beds together or even share a single.


----------



## BellaWyn (Nov 20, 2009)

*Travel Guests*

Whenever we are planning to travel with another couple we contact the resort (well in advance) and double check that they have at least a 2BR configuration that will work.  Thus far, we've never run into a serious problem.  The resorts are generally pretty straight-forward about it, especially if you ask nicely.  If they don't have the configuration then we work it out with our guests so there are no surprises before arrival. We are usually trading into Marriott, Starwood, Wyndham, Worldmark quality (to name a few) but have experienced good results with other traders as well.  

We've made it routine to call the resorts prior to travel.  Some even let you do check-in paperwork via email!  Nice!:whoopie:  

You just have to ask!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 20, 2009)

I list would include the following Marriott's Resorts: Grande Ocean, The Barony Bech Club, The Grande Vista, Imperial Palm Villas Ocean Pointe. Ocean Watch Villas @ Grande Dunes and The Manor Club; Non - Marriott' s Resorts: Cypress Pointe Resort, Greenspring Resorts, The Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Spinnaker at Shipyard , Royal Dunes and Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort.

You can tell by our list we prefer traveling on the East Coast.


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank you all for such a response; it is much easier getting first hand accounts rather than wading through Interval's resort listing.


----------



## swift (Nov 20, 2009)

The places I can remember off hand that had a full/queen in the second bedroom were:

Orange Lake - FL
Lawrence Welk - CA
Smugglers Notch - VA


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 21, 2009)

The 3-br pool homes at Summer Bay in Orlando would be perfect for 2 couples. The Grand Beach also has dual master suites. 

Sheila


----------



## ruthlb (Nov 22, 2009)

The Club Regina- in Cabo and Puerto Vallarta - two bedroom units- double masters-  makes it nice when traveling with other couple. rlb


----------



## KevJan (Nov 22, 2009)

Add Hacienda Del Mar in Cabo to your list.  Second bedroom has 2 queen beds as well as it's own personal bathroom.  (Third full bathroom is just inside the entry if you have additional guests.)


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 22, 2009)

Don't forget the "clothing optional" timeshare resorts!


----------



## dmbrand (Nov 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Don't forget the "clothing optional" timeshare resorts!



:rofl: But that would take the fun out of getting new clothes for the trip!


----------



## RIMike (Nov 22, 2009)

*For what it is worth....*

I think depending on your style of vacationing:

1.Oyster Bay Beach Resort, St Maarten after hurricane season would be nice.  This resort is located on the back side of St. Maarten and away from the crowds even in busy season. Beautiful scenery, looking out to St Bart's and near really great eating on the French side of the Island.

2.Marriott Grande Vista, Orlando.  This is a beautiful property and you do not have to go near Disney to enjoy the greater Orlando area.

3.Royal Islander, Cancun.  Again after hurricane season but before the snow birds start showing up.  Big resort, nice beaches.  Friendly service...great for a relaxing vacation.

4.Snowater, Glacier, Wa.  When the leaves are turning is very nice.  This is a wilderness location, away from the city lights. But the scenery is beautiful.  You are within driving distance to take in the San Juan Islands, Mt Baker Wilderness area and North Cascades National Park/Ross Lake Recreational area.  In late September you also have the added benefit of the Salmon running, leaves turning and small crowds.

5.Sedona Summitt, Sedona, AZ.  This property is located where you can, depending on where your TS is located, set outside and watch the sunset from there. If not, a short walk can take you to a beautiful Sunset View. This is an amazingly beautiful area of the country. You are also close enough to make a day trip to the Grand Canyon.

All of these can be arranged to accomodate two couples.


----------



## mamadot (Nov 22, 2009)

The Royals in Cancun would be perfect for two couples.


----------



## khelzy09 (Nov 23, 2009)

as of the moment, i forgot the name of the resort, but i love Palawan. we stayed there couple of days and we really do had a great time..


----------



## nazclk (Nov 23, 2009)

*Resorts*

Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach in Cabo San Lucas were just there with another couple and it was great.


----------



## sandesurf (Nov 23, 2009)

Maui Marriott has a king in 2nd bd. along with it's own bathroom, and balcony. Although...not a full kitchen (older section).
3 bathrooms, and 3 balconies!


----------



## Kelso (Nov 26, 2009)

*Resort at Green Mountain*

In Branson. It was a huge 2 bedroom with a huge screened in porch. This rustic cabinlike unit has one bedroom up and one bedroom down. We loved the location and there were so many fun shows to see with another couple. Awesome week that we plan to do again staying at the same resort. :whoopie:


----------



## rsnash (Jan 8, 2011)

Brewster Green on Cape Cod. We traveled there around Labor Day with another couple and another friend. With a phone call a few days before check in, they made up the 2nd bedroom as a king and our friends didn't even realize it. The extra adult slept on the sofa bed and said it was one of the most comfortable sofa beds he's ever slept in. 

We really enjoy traveling with others, but some advice would be good here... If they just want to stay the weekend, that's great too. Sometimes even better, you do want some alone time with the hubby. Don't plan to spend all your time together. Discuss finances ahead of time. If you want them to pay for some stuff, or share the cost, let them know. We usually just say, take us out to dinner a couple times. Plus they bought some booze we all enjoyed.


----------



## randster2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Beachplace Towers in Ft Lauderdale and Royal Hacienda in Mexico have 2 large bedrooms, which are ideal for couples.


----------

